# Soundiron Podcast | Interview with Brooklyn Nine-Nine Composer Dan Marocco



## Soundiron Team (Feb 6, 2019)

On this episode of the Soundiron Podcast we're joined by composer Dan Marocco! Dan is best known for writing the music for the popular comedy show Brooklyn Nine-Nine as well as more dramatic movies like The Boy's of Abu Graib and the paranormal horror film Demonic. 

You'll learn about how he got started as a film composer, getting the gig as the composer for Brooklyn Nine-Nine, what it was like to assist Alexandre Desplat & Javier Navarrete, why he is re-building his studio, the benefits of working to tight deadlines and much more!



​


----------



## Soundiron Team (May 24, 2019)

On this episode of the Soundiron Podcast Marie-Anne Fischer sat down with Arhynn, who is a French/South African composer and pianist. Having obtained a degree in music and 2 diplomas in classical piano, she moved to London where she earned her Masters in Composition for Film and TV at the London College of Music, winning a composition competition just before graduation. Her credits include short films, features, documentaries and a stage production of Chekov's ‘The Cherry Orchard’. She is currently scoring the spy action/thriller Eye for an Eye and the drama Nine Nights. Pieces used in the video are written by Arhynn, in order of appearance: Hidden Documents, Julia, Sandstorm on Mars and The Chase.




*Subscribe to our YouTube channel:* https://goo.gl/gnrrpY​


----------

